# You can't do this return???



## AutGotAlot (May 28, 2021)

You can't do this return <for help call718


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 28, 2021)

Ask for your tl, etl or lod for help first..
Target app receipts page now has receipt number AND VCD for online orders & store purchases.
718 is for overrides.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 28, 2021)

AutGotAlot said:


> You can't do this return <for help call718


Now happening when guests hit their $75 no receipt max. No more exchanges. Make it right if appropriate.


----------



## starmaster1000 (May 28, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Make it right





Hate those words


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 28, 2021)

same but if they ask for my manager and my TL is gonna come over and do it anyways might as well save everyone the time.

that being said we're also empowered to follow the policy and deny if appropriate.


----------



## happygoth (May 28, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> same but if they ask for my manager and my TL is gonna come over and do it anyways might as well save everyone the time.
> 
> that being said we're also empowered to follow the policy and deny if appropriate.


I don't deal with returns anymore but back when I did at my old job, it became much less stressful once I realized it was really no skin off my nose. It's not my money,  and if leadership will do it anyway,  there is no sense in getting worked up over it.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 28, 2021)

happygoth said:


> I don't deal with returns anymore but back when I did at my old job, it became much less stressful once I realized it was really no skin off my nose. It's not my money,  and if leadership will do it anyway,  there is no sense in getting worked up over it.


Yeah. I’ve gotten more lax as well over time. Now I’m really only strict if the guest is rude or I suspect/know it’s fraud


----------



## NKG (May 28, 2021)

starmaster1000 said:


> View attachment 12542
> Hate those words


Company I work for has the same mantra.   So people abuse it and when we can't it's our fault 🤦‍♀️


----------

